# 2004 altima crankshaft positioning sensor connector



## Bryant88 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have searched high and low for a crankshaft positioning sensor connector for a 2004 altima 2.5 sl 4 cyl. I'm not even sure if the part is produced seperately from the wiring harness. Can anyone direct me to a source for this part?


----------

